
Covid-19 Code - kordlessagain
https://pastebin.com/GFqEcRXb
======
tlrobinson
Is there something special about this one? You can download 433 SARS-CoV-2
sequences at [https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/genbank/sars-
cov-2-seqs/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/genbank/sars-cov-2-seqs/)

